# afwachten / wachten



## The.tunisian.muscle

Dag allemaal,

Kan iemand me uitleggen het verschil tussen afwachten en wachten ?

Salut à tous,

quelqu'un peut m'expliquer la différence entre afwachten et wachten ?

Dank u bij voorbaat.

T.M


----------



## Peterdg

Les deux sont "attendre". "Wachten" est attendre sans rien. "Afwachten" est attendre avec une nuance: ça veut par example dire de ne rien faire et de regarder comment les choses évoluent et après prendre une décision. Il y a une autre possibilité et c'est d'attendre qu'il se passe une chose spécifique.

EDIT: "Wachten" est toujours intransitif (il n'accepte pas de COD). "Afwachten" peut être employé de manière intransitive et transitive (avec un COD).


----------



## ThomasK

CORR ;-) wachten heeft wel een voorwerp, met name een voorzetselvoorwerp (complément d'object prépositionnel ? ;-)): *wachten op *[_iemand_, qn, vooral]. _Afwachten _gebruik ik zeer zelden transitief, maar de betekenis heeft PdG prima uitgelegd: _We moeten afwachten. We kunnen niets doen. _Dat er een beslissing volgt, is volgens mij niet noodzakelijk: we moeten bijvoorbeeld gewoon zien wat er zal gebeuren.


----------



## The.tunisian.muscle

In samenvatting, is er geen verschil tussen wachten op en afwachten

bvb : ik wacht de antwoord van X af

bvb : Ik wacht op de antwoord van X


----------



## ThomasK

Of: het verschil is niet simpel. Het lijkt mij niet echt hetzelfde, zou ik zeggen, maar in de praktijk kan het op hetzelfde neerkomen (_boil down to_...). Het afwachten impliceert dat je het verwacht, alleen niet weet wanneer (_het antwoord_, niet _de_), bij wachten op lijk je ervan uit te gaan dat het er in principe moet komen... Lijkt mij!


----------



## Chimel

Een heel goede en moeilijke vraag! Feit is dat je bv (tenzij ik mij vergis) altijd zal zeggen "op de bus wachten" en in principe niet "de bus afwachten".

Als mogelijke verklaring zou ik het volgende suggereren:
- wachten op: attendre quelque chose qui (normalement) doit venir ou se passer
- afwachten: attendre de voir si quelque chose va venir ou se passer

Dus:
ik wacht op zijn antwoord: ik ben zeker dat hij gaat antwoorden en ik wacht daarop. In het Frans, gewoon: j'attends sa réponse
ik wacht zijn antwoord af: ik ben benieuwd of/wat hij gaat antwoorden (en intussen doe ik niets). In het Frans: j'attends de voir s'il (of: ce qu'il) va répondre, quelle va être sa réponse (alhoewel het allicht niet 100% hetzelfde is)

Misschien ben ik mis maar zo ervaar ik alleszins het verschil.


----------



## ThomasK

Wij zijn het volkomen eens, maar zeg je niet gewoon hetzelfde als wat ik in #5 schreef?


----------



## Chimel

Ja, in zekere zin wel... Maar als je zegt "Het afwachten impliceert dat je het verwacht, alleen niet weet wanneer", dan zou m.i. de conclusie kunnen zijn dat je de bus kunt "afwachten" (als je niet weet wanneer hij komt).

Ik zeg dus zeker niet het tegenovergestelde, maar formuleer het wat anders, op een manier die misschien voor een Franstalige duidelijker is.


----------



## ThomasK

Het is altijd wel moeilijk om de betekenis perfect aan te geven, ik begrijp. En ik merk zelf ook geregeld dat een uitleg nog behoorlijk anders kan worden geïnterpreteerd dan wij zelf denken. 

Nu, nog iets interessants misschien. Ik denk dat 'wachten op' meestal met mensen te maken heeft (_iemand, ..._), maar akkoord, het kan ook gaan over beter weer, etc. Afwachten heeft zelden een expliciet object (direct object bv.): *Ik wacht hem/ het af???? Het lijkt mij meer om de houding te gaan, een ingesteldheid (_disposition _?). Heel opvallend trouwens is de combinatie met 'moeten' of 'alleen kunnen'...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> . Ik denk dat 'wachten op' meestal met mensen te maken heeft (_iemand, ..._), maar akkoord, het kan ook gaan over beter weer, etc.


Ik zie geen enkele beperking. Je kunt wachten op de bus, op het startschot, op de voorstelling, op betere tijden, op de komeet die vanavond aan het uitspansel te zien zal zijn etc. De enige voorwaarde lijkt te zijn dat iets of iemand er eerst niet is, maar het in zich heeft om er te eniger tijd wel te zijn. Die grote ‘verschijntruc’ is niet alleen voorbehouden aan levende wezens.



ThomasK said:


> Afwachten heeft zelden een expliciet object (direct object bv.)


_Afwachten_ gaat juist prima samen met een direct object: we wachten verdere berichtgeving af, de komst van Sinterklaas af, de laatste ontwikkelingen af etc. En dus ook: we wachten het af.


Ik denk dat Chimel het verschil het helderst heeft gedefinieerd:

_"- wachten op: attendre quelque chose qui (normalement) doit venir ou se passer_
_- afwachten: attendre de voir si quelque chose va venir ou se passer"_

Misschien kan in sommige gevallen een gedetailleerdere omschrijving van _afwachten_ passender zijn, bijvoorbeeld deze: attendre de voir quelque chose avant de savoir comment procéder/avancer/s’y prendre.

Vergelijk:
Wij wachten op het resultaat van het politieonderzoek [= dat resultaat zit eraan te komen of zal er ooit zijn].
Wij wachten het resultaat van het politieonderzoek af [= als we weten hoe  dat resultaat luidt, kunnen wij ons een beter oordeel vormen, weten we wat ons te doen staat, zijn we weer een stap verder etc.].

Ik wacht op het rapport [= het rapport zit eraan te komen of zal er ooit zijn].
Ik wacht het rapport af [= als duidelijk is geworden wat er in het rapport staat, helpt dat mij verder, kan ik mijn positie beter bepalen, weet ik wat de opties zijn etc.].

Ik wacht op het weerbericht [= het weerbericht zit eraan te komen].
Ik wacht het weerbericht af [= als bekend is wat voor weer het wordt, helpt dat me bij het maken van plannen, weet ik wat ik wel of niet kan doen etc.].


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, ik ben niet de kampioen van de helderheid, dat besef ik...;-( Ik heb mij wel grotendeels gebaseerd op mijn eigen idiolect, waar ik _afwachten _het vaakst zonder object gebruik. En dat persoonlijke bij _wachten op_: mijn hypothese was dat de oorspronkelijke betekenis met mensen te maken heeft. Maar  dat kan alweer een gewaagde veronderstelling zijn van mij. Maar in elk geval blijk ik te ver gegaan zijn...


----------

